# Terror threat raised to 'high'



## rednikki17 (Jun 7, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I wondered if you'd heard that the British Embassy has raised the terror threat to the UAE to 'high'. Here's the link to the Independent Britons warned of UAE terror threat - Middle East, World - The Independent

Has this ever happened before?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Not sure when the last time it was raised, but the British, Scottish, US + Oz embassies have all put out the same level warning.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

It has happened before and I would tell people not to panic. I really don't think it is any more dangerous here than in any major city. In fact there are warnings for travellors to many major conurbations.

Just be smart and vigilant.

-


----------



## Canlebguy (Apr 5, 2008)

I *personally* think that this is more BS than anything else. For economical and tourism reasons.
Next will come the subject of 'selling weapons' to the UAE to protect themselves from terror threats 

But that's just my personal opinion on the subject


----------



## rednikki17 (Jun 7, 2008)

I hope its not for real!! Father in law is working on the new Burj....its one HUGE target!!


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

I do think that recent events in the region have sparked the heightened alert. No harm in everyone being aware. I suspect this will pass soon. Those more cynical might suggest that this is leading in to a war w/ Iran. 

Ten years ago a homemade bomb was found in the Um Sequeim Spinneys. Carrefour, then called "continent", also received bomb threats around the same time. It has not always been peace and quiet, but the govt certainly keeps it looking that way. The UAE cannot afford terrorism on any level, so I suspect they're doing what they need to do to keep things safe.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I really feel we should not be panicing about this. In my experience, terrorists tend not to attack in their own back yards, however, as a caveat, I would just say to be vigilant and to report ANYTHING you think is suspicious to the relevant authorites.

The defence industry is what I have been in for many years - I would hate to go back to the days when I had to check my vehicle every morning, change my route and hope I would be safe!

Lets hope Western Govts are just playing safe and IF there are any terror attacks planned that they are tharted by the authorities.


----------



## Terry Zheng (Jun 11, 2008)

i think it is safe in uae


----------

